# Mechanical thumb on excavator with adjustable offset boom



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Not a good idea? While digging a pit, I forgot about the mechanical thumb when I offset the boom. Almost poked my eye out (so to speak).


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

That can happen sometimes.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yup, got one on mine. I have had it come into the operating area several times if your not paying attention.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

My bucket could take a head off, it will come in to the operator's station and then some. And...I don't have a thumb. If someone had their head up their backside, it could have a bad ending.


----------

